
MoviePass automatically resubscribing users who don't opt-out - tibbon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/28/17916256/moviepass-forcing-former-users-opt-out-new-plan-monthly-charge
======
hhsnopek
If anyone is looking to exit their relationship with Moviepass, I recommend
signing up for [http://privacy.com](http://privacy.com) or similar and
changing your Moviepass card limit to one with a $1 limit - this way the
charge is declined.

